# Un giorno come un altro, visto da dentro



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2012)

Era stanca.
La giornata al lavoro era stata durissima, poi era andata a fare la spesa, c'erano molte cose in offerta ed aveva approfittato... risultato, un carrello colmo e pesantissimo, 
a stento era riuscita a far stare tutto nel baule.
Arrivata a casa, aveva trovato la figlia agitatissima per certi problemi che non riusciva a risolvere, riposta la spesa, aveva cominciato a cucinare mentre la aiutava con i compiti.
Fortunatamente se la cavava ancora bene, per lei certe cose erano addirittura divertenti, avesse avuto tempo... incominciò ad apparecchiare mentre si faceva passare la rabbia 
per l'ultima stupidaggine fatta dal figlio e per il tempo andato nell'ultima ramanzina. 
Guardò l'orologio: suo marito sarebbe tornato tardi dalla palestra, lei doveva stirare, quindi decise di mangiare presto con i ragazzi, 
gli avrebbe scaldato la cena quando fosse arrivato.
Mangiarono in fretta, i ragazzi dovevano ancora finire delle cose, lei lasciò apparecchiato e si spostò davanti alla televisione, avrebbe guardato qualcosa mentre stirava. 
Se si teneva abbastanza impegnata riusciva a non rimuginare su quello che era successo, a non lasciarsi sommergere da tutta quella voglia di chiudere quel castello di paure e incertezze e fantasmi che era 
diventato il suo matrimonio. 
Non si riconosceva nella persona che era diventata, non riconosceva il marito in quella parsona che aveva scoperto, ma a parte il dolore per il tradimento, 
non riusciva a smettere di pensare alla maschera che lui aveva portato per mesi e che lei all'inizio aveva rifiutato di vedere.
Quella maledetta maschera che nascondeva i suoi veri pensieri, i suoi veri sentimenti... quella maschera che lei pensava fosse solo cambiata.
Ma forse il problema era solo suo, forse la sua era solo incapacità di accettare da adulta il fatto che si fossero infranti i suoi sogni da bambina.
La realtà adulta però erano i figli e tutta la serie di problematiche che sarebbero sorte da una separazione, anche momentanea, quindi la cosa più saggia era senz'altro quella di aspettare, aspettare e vedere come si mettevano le cose, 
magari le sue sensazioni sarebbero cambiate, intanto quel dolore atroce dei primi mesi era diventato più sopportabile e...
Il marito era tornato, la faccia tesa e stanca;"Ciao, ma stai bene?" e lui"No, per niente, ho una nausea tremenda, non mangio, vado a letto subito"
Dopo circa un'ora si prese una pausa e l'occhio le cadde sul cellulare del marito. 
No, inutile e dannoso controllare, la doveva smettere di cercare lì il problema, il problema era altrove. 
Riprese a stirare, decisa ad abbattere quella montagna di panni; stava per finire, stremata, quando lo vide entrare nella stanza, cereo, barcollante.
"Cosa ti senti?" e lui "Sto malissimo, ho mal di stomaco, dolori terribili" 
Le fece tenerezza, ricordò di tutte le altre volte che l'aveva visto star male, sempre con quell'aria tra l'indifeso e lo spaventato e di quanto in quei momenti maggiormente sentisse di amarlo.
Le ore che seguirono non furono certo piacevoli, ma quel sentimento di tenerezza riusciva quasi a farla sorridere, anche quando lui, finita l'emergenza, la congedò seccamente.
Il mattino, suonata la sveglia, si girò e lo vide dormire tranquillamente, rimase un minuto a guardarlo sorridendo poi corse a preparare il caffè e la colazione ai ragazzi.
Quando più tardi lui si alzò cercò di essere gentile: vedendolo stare male aveva rimorso di tutte le volte che era stata brusca con lui negli ultimi mesi.
Poi, il ricordo della tenerezza provata la sera prima... forse, se lei fosse tornata ad essere quella di prima, quella piena di premure, di attenzioni e avesse ucciso quel mostro che 
le viveva dentro, anche lui si sarebbe rilassato e avrebbero potuto essere di nuovo loro due...
Uscì di casa, stringendosi nel cappotto, immaginando fosse l'abbraccio di lui.


----------

